# Have entered my documents for Streamlined Foreign Offshore Procedure - what now?



## FBGM93 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi all,

I've submitted my 2015 Tax Return as well as got caught up to date on everything required for the Streamlined Foreign Offshore Procedure (form 14653, past 3 tax returns, past 6 FBARs), now my only question is, what now?

I was supposed to receive a return on my 2015 Tax Return and there is a way to check on the status of that but as I was supposed to receive that same return on my last 3 years of taxes, is there anyway to check on the status of those? I have doubts about receiving any of this money but it would still be helpful to know if anyone can let me know about the aftermath of filing their streamlined foreign offshore procedure, if they've ever received a refund and if there has been any IRS contact post-filing?

Thanks,

Bowen


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Wait about 8 weeks then use IRS Form 4506-T to get a tax transcript.

Also, if you're due a refund then you'll see that refund appear in your U.S. bank or credit union account (if you provided direct deposit details) or as a paper check in due course, assuming everything is in order.

As yet another option, you can use the IRS's official smartphone application, IRS2Go, to check the status of your tax refund if you're due a refund.

Relax, though. With the exception of any refund, no news is good news.


----------



## bostonian_in_beirut (May 16, 2016)

I basically just did the same as you the first week of April for 2012-2014. For 2015 i filled separate returns as it allowed for a bigger refund. By calling the international IRS help desk at 267-941-1000, I was told that my 2012 & 2014 refund was processed and the check will mail this week. 2013 is still being processed. Both 2015 are MIA. I mailed 3 separate returns via DHL, 1 containing the delinquent returns to one address and 2 packages each containing individual returns to a separate address. DHL shows all 3 packages being received by the same person at the same time which i thought to be strange. DHL confirmed thats how the IRS works, so they must have their own sorting procedure. The rep told me to wait 6-8 weeks for the returns to show in their system so that means 2 more weeks for me. I am hoping the streamlined returns got some priority and my 2015 returns aren't lost. What are the chances of both being lost??? Where's my refund (irs.gov/refund) I believe shows the most recent return because mine showed the 2014 refund. So I guess you should try all your returns to see if any show-up. Best thing to do is call. Good Luck!


----------



## FBGM93 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi there, 

Thanks for the reply. To answer your question I spoke to the international help desk and they said that they complete the current year's tax return first so you may want to give them a call to figure out what's going on. Essentially in my circumstance, I submitted my streamlined refund as well as my current 2015 tax return at the same time. The 2015 tax return came very quickly (within 6 weeks) but the streamlined is still being worked on.


----------



## bostonian_in_beirut (May 16, 2016)

Hi,

I also called the help desk and they informed me the prior years I submitted 2012-2014 under the SFOP have been processed and the checks have been mailed (2 within 6 weeks and 1 the following week). I was worried they would get lost in the mail and not sure why they mailed them since I included a Direct Deposit routing & account number. Our mailing address system is very bad here and the IRS doesn't use tracking numbers. I was told by some friends and confirmed by calling the embassy that any refund going to Lebanon "usually" gets sent to the Embassy. Well two days ago I got an e-mail from the US Embassy informing me I have a Tax Refund Check  That e-mail was so much better than the warden messages we normally get telling us to stay safe and that we are on our own incase something should happen here LOL!
It's been over 8 weeks and no word on either me or wife's 2015 returns. A second call to the help desk and I was told I should wait 12 weeks before submitting a second return. I just don't understand how 2 returns could get lost. Anyway just glad 2012-2014 were received and processed.


----------

